# fresh water shrimp



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

hi i have a 40 gallon breeder and i have 3 large about 4- 5 inches fin to fin and large neon tetras 10 of em and i would like a big shrimp thats pig enough that my angels wont eat it and a shrimp that wont grab my neons. i want somethink that looks like a sw cleaner shrimp or just not clear / transparrent i saw some in bigals once in a display tank that were like 2 inches and looked like amano or rainbow shrimp but from wat i read they olny grow to 1 1.5 inches thease were 2 to 2.25 inches and didnt have filters buy claws any ways would appericeate if any of you kno of any cool large shrimp


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Only thing that could last in a tank with angels is a Macro shrimp or a large filter feeding shrimp IMO.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

thats what i was thinking i have ghost shrimp in there but they were there long befor the angels so the angels leave them alone or there just too dumb to try to eat them lol ne ways kno of any colourful macros?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Vampire shrimp. I have one that is a nice blue colour.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

vampire shrimp give me the willies... but I kinda would like one.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Bamboo shrimps? Im not sure about angels biting them though. Ive seen them at petsmart and they look so good. Id love to keep them with my amano and cherry but they dont fit with HC and Dhair grass. 
http://www.petshrimp.com/bambooshrimp.html


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have one. They are sweet.


----------

